# File Sharing across routers/cable modem



## cledusr (Nov 19, 2005)

My computer is behind a Linksys router and cable modem. I have assigned a static IP to my computer and setup port forwarding in the router config to pass TCP and UDP ports 134-139 and 445 to my static IP. Also I have setup port 3389 to forward for remote desktop. My brother can remote desktop into my computer from his computer (same config - behind cable modem and router) and I can remote desktop to his but he can't connect to the shars that I have setup on my computer. Firewall is turned off. Do I have the wrong ports forwarded? What am I missing?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are playing with fire opening up shares across the Internet without using a VPN! :4-thatsba I suggest you consider setting up an FTP server if you want to share files, much more secure and easier to manage.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Especially if inside of a network... i've done in-network FTP and i get speeds of 5000 Kbps... !!!


----------

